# Unmounting automatically mounted USB flash drive



## Blervawa (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello,
While reading the handbook, I reached the part about USB storage devices and some solutions for automounting like this one.

But, is this needed if I'm running a graphical environment? When using the desktop environment (MATE, started via LightDM) if I plug a USB device it is automatically mounted at /media and its owner is set to my user (it's a FAT32 filesystem, which doesn't preserve POSIX attributes). The same happens with the optical disc drive.

Even if it's mounted automatically, I cannot unmount the USB by right clicking and choosing "Unmount" or using `unmount`. I get an "operation not permitted" error. I guess I'd need to establish the needed rules in /etc/devfs.rules and add myself to the operator group, but like I said I don't know if that section on the handbook is applicable to graphical environments because it already gets automounted.

How can I unmount the USB flash drive?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

